# Moving a Parrot from Mexico to theUnited States



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

I just started a thread about our move from La Paz, BCS back to the United States. Becoming an ex-Expat so to speak. One of the things we will be moving is our parrot. He moved down with us some 14 years ago and now he will be going back.

Does anyone on this forum know the name of the U.S. forms that we need to get back across the border with him. I understand that it has become more complicated over the past couple of years..

Thanks in advance for your suggestions..

Mike


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Vets have the forms for animals ..... that might include birds ??

I would definitely have proof of where/when you got the bird because trafficking parrots is highly illegal.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Does he have a ID ring on his foot from the place you bought him and the breeder in the US. If so it should be easy. If no ring more paperwork I presume and maybe no success. They are strict about live birds enter the US.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Check whether the links on this government web page on bringing pets into the U.S. give you the information you need.

Here is the page specifically about bringing a bird.


----------

